# Punx Picnic in Minneapolis 4th of July



## mandapocalypse (Jul 2, 2010)

Favorite thing to do in Minneapolis!!!!

Punks, crusties, travelers, weird-o's....
Gathering across from the Art Institute at 1ish...
Drinking, music, fireworks, soccer, food....
After party developing somewhere after.....


FUCK YEAH!


----------



## xxyhhyxx (Jul 5, 2010)

damnit I missed this shit


----------



## mandapocalypse (Jul 5, 2010)

It was a pretty chill year as far as this goes. Surprised at the lack of travelers!


----------

